# Help gtr not starting Yellow key light on dash



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Car won't start.
There is a yellow key fob light on dash.
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Ditchy1984 (May 11, 2016)

Shaks said:


> Car won't start.
> There is a yellow key fob light on dash.
> Any advice would be appreciated


New batteries in key required I believe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Have you put the fob in the slot in the dash ?


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes ive put the fob in the slot.each time i go to push the red start button the lock light comes on..headlights work. But no ignition lights.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

What year is your car? Sounds like the steering lock issue.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

2010


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Shaks said:


> 2010


Could well be the steering lock then. Nissan issued a recall on this part as it affected so many MY09-10 cars. 

Do a search on you will find plenty of info on it. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176933-steering-lock-recall.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176535-steering-wheel-lock-recall.html

I'd give your nearest Nissan HPC a call on Monday to find out if the recall was carried out on your car or not.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

So how do i go about getting this sorted. New to the gtr world. Had the car 5 months. Do i speak to nissan??? Or lithfield?? ( litchfield have worked on the car and previously serviced it)


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I know it's obvious, but is your battery ok ? Modern batteries fail very quickly;one day they are fine, the next they are goosed.

If your battery has gone flat it then the tracker could have immobilised the car (a very common issue).

You could try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes or so and see if things reset. 

failing all of the above, get your breakdown company to take it to Litchfield (since you mention them).

I'm just suggesting things that I tried as mine had the same problem a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

snuffy said:


> I know it's obvious, but is your battery ok ? Modern batteries fail very quickly;one day they are fine, the next they are goosed.
> 
> If your battery has gone flat it then the tracker could have immobilised the car (a very common issue).
> 
> ...


How did u get yours sorted???


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sometimes the Cobra tracker causes problems, changing the fob batteries can cure it...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/508873-car-wont-start.html


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Phone Nissan customer services and ask them if the steering lock recall has been done.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Do you have a cobra tracker on it


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Shaks said:


> How did u get yours sorted???


Mine was the Cobra tracker after I changed the car's battery. I had to have it trailered to Middlehurst Nissan for them to disable it.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

No cobra tracker. Im not getting ignition lights. Just the yellow key bottom right corner.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry but how will i know what tracker is fitted to the car?? Go through paperwork??


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Shaks said:


> Sorry but how will i know what tracker is fitted to the car?? Go through paperwork??


It's factory fitted. I assuming you do not have the Cobra fobs then ? (black, about 1 inch square).

When it was working, when you turned the ignition on, did you hear a loud ticking noise for a few seconds ?

If you did, that's the sound a Cobra Tracker makes if you do not have an active subscription. As your's is a 2010 car, it will have a Cobra fitted unless the previous owner had it removed/bypassed etc.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes i did hear the the ticking sound of the tracker. But now all im getting is the LOCK light around the red start button.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Shaks said:


> Yes i did hear the the ticking sound of the tracker. But now all im getting is the LOCK light around the red start button.


I'd say the tracker has immobilised the car then. That would be my guess as this has happened to numerous owners.

Back of a low loader then to your nearest NHPC or specialist of your choice I'm afraid.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As suggested above.

Change your key fob battery and also both batteries in the tracker fobs. 

Call Nissan and find out if the steering lock has been done.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Has the tracker always clicked on start up?


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

I dont have the tracker fobs. Yes the tracker always made a ticking sound when the car was starting. No ticking now.no ignition lights. Will call nissan toma


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You have pm


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im sure a stern call to vodaphone (took over Cobra) and they can rectify, in escence they are depriving you of your vehicle, no doubt in the US a large lawsuit would follow with you getting $$$$$$$:squintdan


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Im sure a stern call to vodaphone




Bloody Vodaphone are useless at sorting out any type of problem so if the tracker is at fault good luck dealing with them!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Shaks said:


> I dont have the tracker fobs. Yes the tracker always made a ticking sound when the car was starting. No ticking now.no ignition lights. Will call nissan toma


That's a shame, if you had the tracker fob it could've been an easy fix, but sounds like you'll need to get it ripped out and binned.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

but if it is the tracker would I not be getting ignition lights atleast??


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Shaks said:


> but if it is the tracker would I not be getting ignition lights atleast??


I'm not sure Shaks, hopefully Nissan might confirm steering lock recall tomorrow.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Slightly concerning the tracker fobs aren't with the car as if you choose to put it back on again you would need to buy 2 more


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Rang nissan uk. Gave them the vin number they confirmed the steering lock recall work was carried out on the car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shaks said:


> Rang nissan uk. Gave them the vin number they confirmed the steering lock recall work was carried out on the car.




And you have changed the key battery as the slot in the car wont charge the battery up?

If you have then its either the tracker or a faulty steering lock correction which I'm sure has been mentioned on here before in the past


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

Keep me posted what the resolution is/was etc handy to know! Hope its okay.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Yea i put duracell energizer cr2032 in both my key fobs. Still no luck. Spoke to neil at litchfield hes quite confident its the tracker and has asked to bring the gtr to him on a recovery truck and he will bypass it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Shaks said:


> Spoke to neil at litchfield hes quite confident its the tracker and has asked to bring the gtr to him on a recovery truck and he will bypass it.


I suspect he's right.

Make sure you write to that bunch of clowns at Tracker and ask for compensation. I got £200 for asking, not a quibble.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

snuffy said:


> I suspect he's right.
> 
> Make sure you write to that bunch of clowns at Tracker and ask for compensation. I got £200 for asking, not a quibble.


Snuffy without hijacking the thread shaks (apologies) whats the deal with these trackers ive done all the reading through the forums (on here) why are they causing this issue are you better off without one then?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

DAL3S said:


> Snuffy without hijacking the thread shaks (apologies) whats the deal with these trackers ive done all the reading through the forums (on here) why are they causing this issue are you better off without one then?


If you have an active subscription and your car is stolen then it can be remotely immobilised (only once the ignition has been turned off). I think that's how it works. Which would be very good.

But the problems comes when you don't have an active subscription (you know that is true if you hear a loud clicking noise for a few seconds when you turn the ignition on). If you change your car's battery/disconnect it, the tracker thinks it's been tampered with and immobilises the car. However, it seems it's random as to if this happens or not.

As to if you are better off with it , it depends. 

If you pay Tracker £x per year then it gets you an active Tracker. But if you don't pay Tracker anyway, then you run the risk that if you have a problem with your battery, you might end up with a car you can't drive. In which case it would be better to have it disconnected/bypassed I would say (you can always have it reconnected if you want to).

So I would say if you are not paying for it then have it disconnected then you know it will not bollocks up your motor.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

snuffy said:


> If you have an active subscription and your car is stolen then it can be remotely immobilised (only once the ignition has been turned off). I think that's how it works. Which would be very good.
> 
> But the problems comes when you don't have an active subscription (you know that is true if you hear a loud clicking noise for a few seconds when you turn the ignition on). If you change your car's battery/disconnect it, the tracker thinks it's been tampered with and immobilises the car. However, it seems it's random as to if this happens or not.
> 
> ...



Cheers Dude very simply put! Been reading tonnes and tonnes about the same issue! Grazie Mille.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Will cobra turn it back on if you call them, even if you don't have a prescription. Or is the fob supposed to do that?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Will cobra turn it back on if you call them, even if you don't have a prescription. Or is the fob supposed to do that?


A prescription ? Well, I suppose you could say your car is unwell - Thank you doctor !


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Just to add, an innactive tracker can sometimes immobilise the car randomly, even when you have had no car battery issues. Changing the tracker fob battery can make it start again (I don't know why), that's the best prescription  But many people don't even have the tracker fob it seems.

If I had a car with an innactive tracker (ticking noise from rear for a few seconds) I would get it ripped out asap.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll ask my doctor


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Seriously though, can any auto leccy do it? Anyone close to me in south Leicestershire?


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

When the trackers are actually in use are they any good? I heard rumours that Vodafone only check them periodically and they aren't constantly monitored so it could be a few days before they actually notify you that it has been stolen? Surely it would be better just to activate them? The cars not cheap and would want to know exactly where it is if it got stolen.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have NEVER got more than 1/2 mile from home either day or night and not had a call from Vodaphone, same every time the battery is disconnected.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

sparky_7999 said:


> When the trackers are actually in use are they any good? I heard rumours that Vodafone only check them periodically and they aren't constantly monitored so it could be a few days before they actually notify you that it has been stolen? Surely it would be better just to activate them? The cars not cheap and would want to know exactly where it is if it got stolen.


The car isn't cheap no, but would you want it back after some horrible little shit bag has broken in to it and raped it rotten? nah I'm ok thanks, just burn it out when you are done !


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> The car isn't cheap no, but would you want it back after some horrible little shit bag has broken in to it and raped it rotten? nah I'm ok thanks, just burn it out when you are done !


I can turn mine off from my phone and it texts me when its being stolen and I can see on the screen where it is.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> I can turn mine off from my phone and it texts me when its being stolen and I can see on the screen where it is.


Really nice to know. Might just keep my sub active. id much rather be as safe as possible than sorry especially paying that sort of money for the car. 

Is that the cobra/vodafone tracker or another version?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> I can turn mine off from my phone and it texts me when its being stolen and I can see on the screen where it is.


Another tracker from Ebay, £50 !!!!!!! Im also going to get Autowatch Ghost fitted, within 5 mins of being on a low loader Vodaphone also called me so I cant fault the product.

GPS Tracker Car GSM Vehicle SMS Tracking Real Time Device System | eBay


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We do the Autowatch ghost if you need any help with it.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> We do the Autowatch ghost if you need any help with it.


Yeah it was you I was going to get to fit it:clap::clap:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm just sitting in a bush bar outside the worlds worst international airport supping Luke warm Heineken, didn't get any change either come to think about it. Anyway, i digress, when I get back tomorrow I'm going to fit the new battery I've ordered and the ones in the key/immobiliser as it hasn't been started for 6 weeks, but I think I'll need to sort this tracker situation out. Hope I don't get any problems. 

Rip out the cobra and fit a ghost might be the answer


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What's a bush bar ?

I have an idea but I'm not sure how it fits in with an airport.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

snuffy said:


> What's a bush bar ?
> 
> I have an idea but I'm not sure how it fits in with an airport.


Bush bar must be a strip club !!!!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> Bush bar must be a strip club !!!!!


I was certainly thinking of some "bush" related reference.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Bush = local, but if I insist on change I'll get my money's worth!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never heard of that before. 

Where is the worst international airport ? I've not been, but I'm told Marco Polo is pretty shite, and I shall be finding out shortly as it happens.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> Will cobra turn it back on if you call them, even if you don't have a prescription. Or is the fob supposed to do that?


Yeah just call and renew-prescription they will turn it back on


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah just call and re-prescription they will turn it back on


The Doctor will see you now:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Port Harcourt. The arrivals lounge is a tent, when the luggage comes off they chuck it through the door off the trailer, so bit of a free for all. They did start building a new airport, but usual case of someone in charge running off***8203; with the cash. Maybe they bought a GTR, or 6.

None of that is important when it comes to starting my car tomorrow though..


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Port Harcourt. The arrivals lounge is a tent, when the luggage comes off they chuck it through the door off the trailer, so bit of a free for all. They did start building a new airport, but usual case of someone in charge running off***8203; with the cash. Maybe they bought a GTR, or 6.
> 
> None of that is important when it comes to starting my car tomorrow though..


Having worked in oil and gas (software) I know a few people how have been to Nigeria. I think i will leave it thanks !


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Car is all sorted.. was the failed steering lock.. big thanks to sly at kaizer motors. Glad to be moving again.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shaks said:


> Car is all sorted.. was the failed steering lock.. big thanks to sly at kaizer motors. Glad to be moving again.




Great news.

Not the first one that has failed after a replacement as I said:thumbsup:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Shaks said:


> Car is all sorted.. was the failed steering lock.. big thanks to sly at kaizer motors. Glad to be moving again.


I would have put my pension on the tracker.

But I'm pleased you have sorted it.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting the SL failed, speak to Nissan Customer services and ask them to cover the bill.


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Hope you don't mind me asking but how much was the replacement 

Thanks


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

£635.0


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Changed battery and it started, running like a Swiss watch too!

Cobra was Ticking away as usual so I'll have to sort something soon. There***8203; is no battery bracket though, previous owner must have lost it so I'll call Nissan today and get a replacement.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

e8_pack said:


> Changed battery and it started, running like a Swiss watch too!
> 
> Cobra was Ticking away as usual so I'll have to sort something soon. There***8203; is no battery bracket though, previous owner must have lost it so I'll call Nissan today and get a replacement.


Buy the battery clamps from one of the breakers on ebay, much cheaper than direct from Nissan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

To be fair I'd call Middlehurst's first.

I thought the same for the red plastic cover on the positive battery terminal as mine had broken.

eBay seller wanted £20 for a second hand one, MH posted a new one to me for £12.

Worth asking at least.


----------

